# Main > News >  Keep those spam reports coming in

## ravells

This is just a very big THANK YOU to all our members who report the spammers. 

We try to keep the site clean and delete the spam as and where we find it, but the reports help us find them faster and delete their posts before they can fulfil their nefarious ends!

So thank you for caring enough about the guild to keep the site clear for everyone. 

These damn spammers seem to be getting cleverer by the day, so be vigilant and report 'em where you find em!

I think we should start having rep bounties for spam reports!

----------


## Ascension

Heh heh, like a Spam Hunter D (take off on Vampire Hunter D) badge for like every dozen spams bountied and brought to justice.

----------


## Steel General

> Heh heh, like a Spam Hunter D (take off on Vampire Hunter D) badge for like every dozen spams bountied and brought to justice.


First thing that popped into my head when I read this is hundreds of carnivorous cans of SPAM terrorizing the countryside, while some lonely warrior fights a losing battle  trying to defend the locals.

Sometimes I really wonder where these things come from  :Smile:

----------


## Gandwarf

I am telling you, Arcana should just make everyone a CL. That way there will be no problems at all  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ascension

SG -- that sounds like a cool map  :Laughing:

----------


## Talroth

I'll be honest, you guys must be doing a great job on the issue. I don't think I've ever noticed spam posts. But I tend to just browse the new posts page and only click things that sound interesting.

----------


## Nomadic

> I'll be honest, you guys must be doing a great job on the issue. I don't think I've ever noticed spam posts. But I tend to just browse the new posts page and only click things that sound interesting.


While I have caught them before I am with talroth here. You guys are doing a great job dealing with it.

----------


## Robbie

> I am telling you, Arcana should just make everyone a CL. That way there will be no problems at all


I tried that already...didn't work out too well...one bad apple and all lol. *eyeballs Gandwarf*

----------


## industrygothica

> I tried that already...didn't work out too well...one bad apple and all lol. *eyeballs Gandwarf*


Ouch..


-IG

----------


## Robbie

I kid, I kid!  i trust all of you clowns!  really i do!

----------

